# ok men choose sat night outfit



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

...mhmm better say "underwear"
*No comments* Just vote!









#1









#2


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No comment.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Voted, now I know what to get my GF for Valentines day


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

number 1...damn i wish i wish i wish...i had gf


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

All of thee above


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

They both make me go "shwiiing" and look easy to rip off of you, but I'll have to pick #1









*EDIT* I just read that you said no comments but I don't think any of the guys were reading at first.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

We need pics of you in those outfits to vote properly please...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

O my.........both are nice. Is nothing an option? I went ahead and choose #1.



































<=====doesnt even begin to say it

Edit: Just the hat would make a good outfit IMO


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> We need pics of you in those outfits to vote properly please...
> [snapback]875136[/snapback]​


are you gonna take them? I'm not gonna take pix of myself on my own.. it's depressing


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Voted, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

the 2nd outfit rocks!!!!
Damm those stockings are the BOMB!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nothin' like an authoritarian chick telling you to keep silent, Eh?









Anyway, they both look great its all a matter of taste.











dwarfcat said:


> Just the hat would make a good outfit IMO


Humorous


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> are you gonna take them? I'm not gonna take pix of myself on my own.. it's depressing :laugh:
> [snapback]875138[/snapback]​


Sì per favore, io li dirigerà il mio amore


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn voted second very sexy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

id like the first one with the seconds bottom, but in pink and have them all be transparent, so top #1 and bottom #2 in transparent pink

but i think your most beautiful in your own skin


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

NUMBER 1!!!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> number 1...damn i wish i wish i wish...i had gf
> [snapback]875122[/snapback]​


Find one, rent one, if all fails blow up one.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Who cares which one... it shouldn't be on too long


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

...i just moved no girl on valentines...what a shame...im to cute to be alone


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Who cares which one... it shouldn't be on too long
> [snapback]875154[/snapback]​


yeah.. and as it turns out.. that pisses alot of girls off.. they spend all that time picking this sh*t out and we end up ripping it off before we get to see it.

stupid girls.. they should go comando..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> id like the first one with the seconds bottom, but in pink and have them all be transparent, so top #1 and bottom #2 in transparent pink
> 
> but i think your most beautiful in your own skin
> 
> ...


I agree 100% if your not rocking the birthday suit, go for top 1 bottom 2 witht the sock things and the see thru style


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

50-50%
this isn't helping!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

whose the lucky guy>?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> whose the lucky guy>?
> [snapback]875185[/snapback]​


my sweety


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

there you go, i broke your tie.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> my sweety
> [snapback]875187[/snapback]​


Thought you broke up with that ** Cough** (Loser) , I mean Guy ...

Im Playing Oly ,But I thought you did break Up ..
















And P.S. 
How about those pics of you ...???


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tell him to shave the head but damn cant hate...lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> are you gonna take them? I'm not gonna take pix of myself on my own.. it's depressing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. 2.

Say the word and I will fly to Italy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> No. 2.
> 
> Say the word and I will fly to Italy.
> [snapback]875207[/snapback]​


Uhh , that offer was to me Ck so quit C--k-Blocking


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn i wish my bf harley would dress in number 1 for me...hes so cute


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

^^
Ok , Now you wanna start round 2 with us or what ? I still owe you from last time...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol

this is the matured k fizzly u dont have to hate me ne more :nod: be my internet friend


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol yea rite...im a virgin i dont have std's

ur the one with a gf...i dont have ne one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Harley and Kfizzly have STDs! Send the plane tickets to ME!
> 
> P.S. Number TWO is much better
> [snapback]875215[/snapback]​












!Edit!
Fizzle


> im a virgin i dont have std's


I Knew You were from the White Knuckle (No game) Gang ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Well looks like this thread is derailed like mad but ill still answer.... #2


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:laugh: mr harley...being a virgin doesnt make u less of a man :rasp:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

har har ...that kinda hurt my feelings tho


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> :laugh: mr harley...being a virgin doesnt make u less of a man :rasp:
> [snapback]875226[/snapback]​


Never said it was ....


> You can't be less of a man if you aren't yet a man to start with












Wb,
We need some Pics of You in that Ling-er-ree....Por favor


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Never said it was ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, as someone comes and takes them!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ask ur mom too


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ask ur mom too
> [snapback]875237[/snapback]​


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ask ur mom too
> [snapback]875237[/snapback]​











"mom, can you take some picture of me in my underwear please, some guys on the internet wants to see it"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its the truth tho...ask ur mom to pose in it then and tell ur dad to take pictures


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:laugh:


fishofury said:


> "mom, can you take some picture of me in my underwear please, some guys on the internet wants to see it"
> [snapback]875249[/snapback]​


Harley, fine go take pics of Olympia. I get dibs on your girlfriend.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> sure, as someone comes and takes them!
> [snapback]875236[/snapback]​


Do this My Sweet ......

Get dressed up , stand in front of your Mirror and snap a couple shots









~Edit~


> Harley, fine go take pics of Olympia.
> I get dibs on your girlfriend.


:laugh: I just wanted to be a Director


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Number 1 underwear is sexy as hell,


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

number 2 does it for me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WB, why dont you model the outfits for us, that way we can decide better.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think u should go commando


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

i think you should put me on...haha just messing 2 is a winner


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i like #2 ...pink is played out too much and the blk make u look more sexy.... by the way u should have MIKE send u a P-fury g-string that says "feel the fury " in the front


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i like #2 ...pink is played out too much and the blk make u look more sexy.... by the way u should have MIKE send u a P-fury g-string that says "feel the fury " in the front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL yeah i would wear that


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> !Edit!
> Fizzle
> 
> I Knew You were from the White Knuckle (No game) Gang ...
> [snapback]875219[/snapback]​

























WKG? Now thats Gaaangsta!



K fizzly said:


> :laugh: mr harley...being a virgin doesnt make u less of a man :rasp:
> [snapback]875226[/snapback]​











Why Yes, Yes it does my little Virgin Friend!
Your in California, 16-17-18 Years old and still a virgin? WTF?
Fizzle my nizzle, That aint Kewl.

BTW, # 1 Looks Good.
Those shorts, man, those things alwats make me Smile and nod :nod: 
Is that you have too wear for your next shoot or something?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> 50-50%
> this isn't helping!
> [snapback]875183[/snapback]​


 #2!!!, no contest. You are without a doubt the most beautiful girl on this forums














.

edit: isn't that you??? because she looks A LOT like you in the pics you have posted before.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

JAC said:


> #2!!!, no contest. You are without a doubt the most beautiful girl on this forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I thought she looked like me too but that's not me


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

#2 is sexy, go for it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> All of thee above
> [snapback]875123[/snapback]​


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> No I thought she looked like me too but that's not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 then I require a pic of you in that outfit so that I can make sure I made the right choice :laugh: .


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Why Yes, Yes it does my little Virgin Friend!
> Your in California, 16-17-18 Years old and still a virgin? WTF?
> Fizzle my nizzle, That aint Kewl.











You know I was thinking the same thing ...18?







California ....Its too easy..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

17 get it strait lol


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

IMHO, #1 is quite attractive...

But if you're in such a pickle deciding between the two, why not get both. Wear the first "outfit" for one occasion, and the other "outfit" for another occasion. You can't loose.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i voted #2..i think its way hotter


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

#2 all the way


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 17 get it strait lol
> [snapback]876929[/snapback]​


Well if you were straight, your little wee-wee would be ''wet'' by now....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> ...mhmm better say "underwear"
> *No comments* Just vote!
> 
> 
> ...


both are nice, the second is a little nicer, dont think either would fit me very well though, I vote for option 3 (as shown below)


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

2


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i think i'm in love...go with the black.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn for an azn girl those are some big ass ta tas


----------

